# Herbal Infused ACV Hair Rinse



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Inspired by the latest Newsletter from Mountain Rose Herbs that is now selling a Chagrin Valley Hair Rinse, I LUV, LUV, LUV trying new things so I'm really excited to make this! It looks fairly easy to make but needs to sit for 2-4 weeks before it's ready to use.
https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/apple-cider-vinegar-rinse-concentrate-summer-rain/

I googled *DIY Herbal Infused ACV Hair Rinse* and found two recipes to play with, along with the Chagrin Valley info:
https://wellnessmama.com/156328/herbal-hair-rinse/
http://www.thehippyhomemaker.com/le...erbal-infused-apple-cider-vinegar-hair-rinse/

Wish me luck!


----------



## Misschief (Mar 11, 2018)

Hmmm... I'd be interested in hearing how it turns out. You have me thinking now. A number of years ago, I made horsetail tincture and I still have some left. I wonder if that would work in something like this.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Horsetail is good for hair. If you click on the link to Chagrin Valley, it's in the list of ingredients. I'm not sure what a tincture would do tho -- as far as infusing herbs into the vinegar. Maybe add it at the end? Your guess is as good as mine. Hopefully someone else can weigh in.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 11, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Inspired by the latest Newsletter from Mountain Rose Herbs that is now selling a Chagrin Valley Hair Rinse, I LUV, LUV, LUV trying new things so I'm really excited to make this! It looks fairly easy to make but needs to sit for 2-4 weeks before it's ready to use.
> https://www.chagrinvalleysoapandsalve.com/p/apple-cider-vinegar-rinse-concentrate-summer-rain/
> 
> I googled *DIY Herbal Infused ACV Hair Rinse* and found two recipes to play with, along with the Chagrin Valley info:
> ...



Good luck!  You've been busy. Just reading about all the lotion and infusions you've been doing makes me tired (and I'm younger than you)!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 11, 2018)

Horsetail is the best for hair loss


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Dahila said:


> Horsetail is the best for hair loss


What do you use, Dahila? I've used the extract in hair conditioner before, but this is the first time I'll be using the dried herb.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 12, 2018)

Zanny do tea let it simmer for few minutes then use as a rince.  I make extracts oil infusion.  Oil infusion use as a conditioner for one hour before washing your hair.  Take one pill of Biotin 10 000mcg , it works I am on it for over 3 years and not losing anymore, even I am on Metformin which cause some loss too.  Zany in our age nothing works perfectly


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks, Dahila! I'll try a Horsetail tea rinse the next time I shampoo! I do herbs in oil infusions too. I don't use conditioner much -- it flattens my fine, thin hair and I look like a gooney bird a day later. LOL But I do like the idea of trying an oil infusion an hour before shampooing. Maybe it will pump up the volume?

That's the second time someone suggested Biotin. I tried it for a while, but I stopped losing hair the first year after I started making & using all natural soap and shampoos (2005) and I stopped taking it. I'm lucky because I don't take any meds, just vitamins and home remedies, like raisins soaked in gin for my arthritis. Works for me but for my DH, not so much.

Dahila, so sad but so true! ... At our age nothing works perfectly any more... but that's no reason not to try new things, is it? I keep thinking that someday I'll find that miracle recipe that restores my youthful appearance. Cross fingers.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 13, 2018)

Zany my hair is like yours,  I had never envy people houses, cars but hair, good hair,  Biotin is a Vitamin b7 and you should add it to your daily supplements.  I have a problem to swallow a hugh pills so I order on Amazon Natrol, they have tiny pills.  I am taking it for over two years.  I use syndet shampoo and lately conditioner (From Susan's swift monkey), and I do not have more than like 5 hair after combing it,  I am not losing anymore.   I stopped losing the hair for two or three months using soap and well it was gross the hair ,  I think it stopped losing for some reason but the process lasted a months or two.  Horsetail is excellent for that.  Actually if you have any Polish store close to you, look for Horsetail shampoo,  very good shampoo,  my son uses it and his hair loss stopped too
when you make herbal infusion try to make a cold one, it works better


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 14, 2018)

Dahila said:


> Zany my hair is like yours,  I had never envy people houses, cars but hair, good hair,  Biotin is a Vitamin b7 and you should add it to your daily supplements.  ... Horsetail is excellent for that.  Actually if you have any Polish store close to you, look for Horsetail shampoo,  very good shampoo,  my son uses it and his hair loss stopped too ... when you make herbal infusion try to make a cold one, it works better


I know what you mean, Dahila. I have hair-envy too! I'll take your advice about the Biotin (B-7). Can't hurt; might help. Interesting -- I used Horsetail Shampoo before I started making my own. That gives me an idea for my next batch. I'm not sure I can do a cold infusion... I don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 14, 2018)

Zany you are my friend, no one understand hair-envy like we do.  I do believe in cold infusion,  it is easy to go over 40 C when you shimmering the herbs, They do not like it,  Time is needed to slowly release all the goodies .   Horsetail has a lot of goodies.  The infusion is very dark almost black


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 15, 2018)

So true! This is the first time I have a hair-envy friend! So, if you don't mind my asking, for cold infusion, how long should I let it steep?   WOW! The infusion is almost black?! I'm glad you mentioned that. Otherwise I would think it had botulism.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 15, 2018)

I keep up to 8 weeks but I believe two weeks would do  it is dark green but extremely dark so looks like black


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 15, 2018)

Okay. Thanks, Dahila.


----------

